# Hi



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi
I'm Dawn, I originally started as a feeder breeder but have decided to keep hobby mice too, I havent been keeping mice long but have had 3 litters already not all successful tho 
I think mice are mint and just so funny with their constant antics. 
I am picking up a trio of nakeds this weekend, I cant wait!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey! welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome  would love to see some pics of your snakes and mice...


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

DomLangowski said:


> Hi, welcome  would love to see some pics of your snakes and mice...


I will post some as soon as I get some good ones taken, I have some old photos of my lizards, snakes and spiders but cant seem to get any good ones of the mice as they are so bloody fast lol


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the board


----------

